# Does this exercise look stupid in a gym?



## Bee Brian (Sep 12, 2020)

(Originally posted at a relatively inactive weightlifting forum.)

Isometric shoulder raises with dumbbells shouldn't look stupid. But what if it's done in the traditional Kung Fu horse stance? This is the horse stance: Google Image Result for http://emac04.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/4.jpg

It's both a strength and endurance exercise among Kung Fu enthusiasts and practitioners. I first saw it in an anime and I thought to myself, for something that comes from a cartoon, it looks pretty cool. The problem is, I don't look like a great Chinese Shaolin monk. Chinese yes since I'm Asian, but not a Shaolin monk. So if they see some goofy fat dude like me doing something stupid, it would only add to the silliness of it all. lol.

But what do you think? Does it look stupid?

Thanks folks.


----------



## jobo (Sep 12, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> (Originally posted at a relatively inactive weightlifting forum.)
> 
> Isometric shoulder raises with dumbbells shouldn't look stupid. But what if it's done in the traditional Kung Fu horse stance? This is the horse stance: Google Image Result for http://emac04.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/4.jpg
> 
> ...


gyms have bexmcoje very toxic places, with fat shamming and technques shamming, your likely to end up on a Mickey taking vid on you tube.

the only issiues is do you care if you look stupid? if not carry on, if so get some dumbells and do it at home


----------



## Buka (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome to MT, Bee.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> Does it look stupid?



In the gym, when everybody is doing this,







I was doing this. Do I look stupid, or do everybody else look stupid?

Everybody just try to build muscle. I try to build muscle plus "something else".


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 12, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In the gym, when everybody is doing this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone else was going to the gym in their underwear?


----------



## Bee Brian (Sep 12, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In the gym, when everybody is doing this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do have to ask you though...

That exercise you presented (the one YOU DID) is undoubtedly a twisting-motion exercise for better punching power. The POINT of it is very good and makes perfect sense. What I do find odd about it is the position of the equipment on your body.

Why did you have to wrap it around your back like that? lol. You can do the same kind of exercise by simply holding it with your hands and twisting that way. It's hard to explain but I've seen it in a YouTube video. I can dig around my playlists and link it to you. I just don't know the name of it.


----------



## jobo (Sep 12, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> I do have to ask you though...
> 
> That exercise you presented (the one YOU DID) is undoubtedly a twisting-motion exercise for better punching power. The POINT of it is very good and makes perfect sense. What I do find odd about it is the position of the equipment on your body.
> 
> Why did you have to wrap it around your back like that? lol. You can do the same kind of exercise by simply holding it with your hands and twisting that way. It's hard to explain but I've seen it in a YouTube video. I can dig around my playlists and link it to you. I just don't know the name of it.


I SUSPECT ITS A THROWING PEOPLE ON THE FLOOR EXERCISE


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> Why did you have to wrap it around your back like that? lol. You can do the same kind of exercise by simply holding it with your hands and twisting that way. It's hard to explain but I've seen it in a YouTube video. I can dig around my playlists and link it to you. I just don't know the name of it.


- You can go into the woods.
- Use your left hand to hold on a tree branch.
- Spin your body.
- Use your right upper arm to break that tree branch.

After you have broken 1,000 tree branches, when you get hold on your opponent's wrist, you can break that arm if you want to.

You can pull with the arm too. There are many weight pulley training that can develop different MA skills.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> (Originally posted at a relatively inactive weightlifting forum.)
> 
> Isometric shoulder raises with dumbbells shouldn't look stupid. But what if it's done in the traditional Kung Fu horse stance? This is the horse stance: Google Image Result for http://emac04.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/4.jpg
> 
> ...



It depends. Is everyone else doing this?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2020)

If you swing this barbell in the gym, people will run away from you for sure.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 12, 2020)

I don't think it'd look stupid, but I also don't care too much if I _did_ look stupid in the gym. I'll do body weight squats with kicks in the corner in between weights/machines, and I'm certain it weirds some people out.


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2020)

drop bear said:


> It depends. Is everyone else doing this?



I so enjoyed that. Oh, man.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 13, 2020)

I don’t spend time in fitness gyms to much bs...to many teenagers standing on a Turned off treadmill Texting or taking selfies, to many guys focusing on looking cool for girls rather than work out. But frankly who cares what people think you’re paying to be there just like them and as long as what you’re doing isn’t breaking rules or putting anyone in danger do what you want


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 13, 2020)

Buka said:


> I so enjoyed that. Oh, man.


I'm just worried with some of those about their backs/necks.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 13, 2020)

Welcome to MT Bee


----------

